# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  "istanbul" kelimesinin kökeni

## anau

*"İSTANBUL" KELİMESİNİN KÖKENİ
14 Ağustos 2010, 00:58
CONSTANTİNOPOLİS'ciler!..
Batı'nın büyük hayâllerinden biri, Bizans'ı yeniden kurmaktır. Bu amaçla her fırsatta ''Konstatinopl''derler...Dinsel kişiler ise , bu adın - kökeninin Grek olduğunu anımsatmak için- tamamını söylerler : KONSTANTİNOPOLİS...Patrik sınıfı , dinsel kişilre buna dikkat ederler.
Bu kentin tarihteki ilk adının, OY-OĞ olduğunu ve bu adın, Marmara bölgesinde ilk kurulan Ön-Türk ÖDÜS'ü(devleti)OY-URTUM ATIN'Iın başkenti olduğunu görmüştük.
Bundan sonraki ad'ın ise, İSTANBUL oluğunu fakat bu adın, 18'ni yüzyılda yaşamış olan selânikli garmerci Romanos Nikeferos'un , Grekçe , '' şehre'' demek olan EİS-TİN POLİN'den uydurduğunu yazmıştık. Anlattığına göre, Türkler şehrin kapısına geldiklerinde nöbetçi sorarmış:
· nereye gidiyorsun?..Türk de cevap verirmiş
· EİS-TİN POLİN ...Şehre?...Bu yutturma çok ciddî bilimsel kitaplarda yer almıştır. Yalnız tüm dünya değil bizim tarihçiler de bunu kabullenmişlerdir...Ne acı?..
Tarihe bir göz atalım.
· İstanbulun 1453'de alınışından önce, 2'nci Murat zamanında kentin adı İSTANBUL'dur (Osman Turan)
· 10'cu yüzyılda yaşamış olan tarihçi Mesudî, ''efembeih Velii-işref'' adlı kitabında bu şehre BULEN dendiğini, resmî dilde ASTAN-BULEN adının kullanıldığını yazar,
· 14'ncü yüzyılda İBNİ BATTUDA, İZTANBUL ; bu adı gene
· 14'ncü yüzyıl yazarlarına VARTAN'ın Ermenice coğrafyasında ESDAMPOL,
· 15'nci yüzyılda , seyyah j.Slimberger, İSTAMBOLİ, STAMBOL şekillerinde görürüz.(prof.A.Erzen).
İstanbul sözcüğünü alalım bu iki parçadan oluşur İSTAN ve BUL...
İSTAN, ön-türkçede ''tanrı katına AS/ılı olan , yani cennette AS/ılı olamayı ifade eden AS/qan kökenden gelir...AS/tan, AS/pan , günümüzde AS/üman olmuştur.(K.Mirşan)
· Hitilerde İSTANU adını taşıyan bir gök tanrısı vardır. Bu, HATTİ'lerdeki ESTANU'nun mirasıdır.(E.Akurgal, Anadolu Kültür tarihi, Tübitak 1967)
· Orta Asyada Tufan kentinin yakınıda ASTANA( Osmanlıca ASİTANE) kenti vardır
· Güney doğu Anadoluda Murat suyu üzerinde Şey Sait'in babasının gömüldüğü tepenin adı ASTAN'dır (M.Toker, şeyh Sait İsyanı)
· Kazakistan, adı BEŞBALIK olna başketinin adını ASTANA'ya çevirmiştir. İSTAN'ın kökenindeki ASTAN'ı bulduk. şimdi de BUL'u rayalım.
Ön-Türklerin ilk büyük konfederasyonu BİR-OY BÏL'in başkentinin adı
· AT-OĞI BOLIQ'tır. Bolıq, ''site'' demektir.
· Kazakistanda bizim ''Beş Balık'' dediğimzi kentin adı BÏŞ-BOLIQ'tur.
· Anadoluda, bu ad BOLU olmuştur.
· Aral gölü yakınıda bri kentin adı Can - BOL'dur.
ASTAN ve BOLIQ kelimelerini içeren üç kent .
· K(ESTAN)- POL ..Trakya
· K(ASTAN)- BOLU...Kastamonu...ve nihayet
· ASTAN -BOLIQ...İSTANBUL
Astana, zamanla, İSTAN ya da SİTAN haline dönüşmüş Acemce olduğu sanılmıştır, aslında ''son ek'' halinde ülke adlarının sonuna gelir.
· Arab'İSTAN, Yunan'İSTAN, Ermeni'STAN, Türk'İSTAN, Bulgar'İSTAN...Freng'İSTAN(frenk, Frank ülkesi..Batı)vb...
Daima tekrarladığımız bir ata sözü vardır : GÜNEŞ BALÇIKLA SIVANMAZ..

Halûk TARCAN*

----------

